
Free access to UK's National Archive records - aries1980
https://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/about/news/digital-downloads/
======
londons_explore
The whole concept of having to 'order' and wait for something digital online
seems to be missing the point...

Imagine if Google decided that to do a search I first had to add it to my
basket, check out, and then wait for my search to be 'delivered' via a link in
my email...

~~~
adamretter
You are making the assumption that the thing you are ordering is already
available in digital format. This is a National Archive, most of their
historic holdings will be in paper form. There is a not insignificant cost to
digitisation, so they may be digitising on demand for you.

